# Brushing doesn't do it



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly is now 18 weeks old. We have bathed her with no problem. Took her to the groomer to get her nails cut and was told (and shown) that brushing doesn't get the "tangles' out from next to her skin. Told me that she will have to be shaved. VERY unhappy about that. Was told that we would have to go over every inch of her with a comb and pull the tangles out. She hates the comb and I have to fight with her every time so that's not a real option.( trying to work this problem out) Is there a product out there that would help us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It is true that a brush just can't get out matting close to the skin. You really need to work DAILY on getting her used to being combed. Be gentle but firm. Don't take "no" for an answer, but speak softly and offer lots of small training treats while you work. 

It really depends on the particular puppy whether they mat that young or not. Kodi didn't get mats AT ALL that young, so I was able to get him used to the idea of being combing with absolutely no discomfort. Pixel has a little more "fuzz" in her undercoat, and does develop tiny mats, particularly on her hid quarters. I put her on her side in my lap, talked to her a lot, but just insisted that she stay there as I worked. I also used a small cat sized slicker brush to gently work out the mats before combing.

Now, at 16 weeks, Pixel will lie quietly on her side and let me groom her thoroughly. The advantage, of course, is that, because she doesn't struggle, I can be very careful and not pull her hair and hurt her.

Sorry, but this is a fact of life with a Havanese!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

As her coat grows back in you may want to consider keeping her in a shorter, puppy cut. It is a lot easier to maintain and you can go a little longer between combings. In the meantime, even if she is shaved, get her used to you running the comb over her body. And just like Karen said, treat and praise her.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

You may want to get a second groomer opinion before having her "shaved". Or you may ask this groomer to be specific about how short they mean by "shaving" and if the serious matting isn't extensive if they can just remove (spot shave) the few tiny mats. Nickie was trimmed twice as a pup. The first time I hadn't realized there was lots of matting and they trimmed in down to about 3/4 of an inch and did some shaving on his underside and possibly a few tiny spot shaves. They also shaved his ears which were matted - do not let them do that or the muzzle area unless absolutely necessary. I would not have agreed on the ears if I'd realized has very short it was going. He looked like a schnauzer with those ears. We did have him trimmed, but a longer trim, late in his first year since we were boarding him for over 2 weeks and were worried about coming back to mats. He hasn't been trimmed since then except for spot removal of a few tiny very tight mats and some shortening on his underside. The tail had never been cut and I don't think his mustache ever was. He is now 2 1/2 and is full coated. 
Sorry for the long post. It is just that different groomers and different grooming salons mean different things by shaving and also by trimming. Some will not go longer than 1/2 or 3/4 inch so check. Also the term "puppy cut" has different meanings to different groomers or salons and possibly in different geographical areas.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is really important to find a great groomer. Fixing the coat when matted is an art. It takes alot of time... One product that I use almost every day is Pure Paws Hydrating mist. If there is a mat I saturate it and work on it with a slicker brush and comb. It is necessary to comb all through the coat to the skin everyday. It is very difficult to keep the coat mat free. Our groomer usually isn't too happy with my grooming abilities.: I keep trying.:biggrin1:


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

You're right, brushing doesn't do it. Many of us have learned this, some the hard way - I include myself in the latter group.

Hear is my post from about 14 months ago: Learn from my rookie grooming nightmare.

I found a comb combined with this tiny Chris Christensen slicker brush was the easiest way to break up mats and tangles without damaging the coat.


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

I have yet to use a brush on my 18 week old, and I never used a brush on my Bichon. I comb every other day. My Bichon never seemed to develop an undercoat and so far, Mia does not seem to have one either? 
Mia needs to be occupied with a chew toy while I comb her but my Bichon was very docile and laid quietly like a floppy doll until finished and received her small treat!. Different breeds and personalities. 
But if they learn early, it's a special bonding time for you and pup too, and they look sooo pretty!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MiasMomma said:


> I have yet to use a brush on my 18 week old, and I never used a brush on my Bichon. I comb every other day. My Bichon never seemed to develop an undercoat and so far, Mia does not seem to have one either?
> Mia needs to be occupied with a chew toy while I comb her but my Bichon was very docile and laid quietly like a floppy doll until finished and received her small treat!. Different breeds and personalities.
> But if they learn early, it's a special bonding time for you and pup too, and they look sooo pretty!


Havanese SHOULD have an undercoat, though it is very different from the "wooly" undercoat of many shedding breeds. It's much harder to see the difference between the undercoat and the outer coat, especially when they are puppes. Some lines have much more undercoat than other. Those with a LOT of undercoat look very "pouffy", and are often require more grooming.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

If you find that grooming is overwhelming, there is nothing wrong with a puppy cut...even one on the shorter side. Just perhaps ask that the face and tail be kept a little longer for cuteness sake. We always kept our little poodle very short, and she looked adorable.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe has a real short cut for the summer "sans mats"! I am thinking she is more comfortable and cooler for our daily rail trail walks. It was not entirely by choice as she had a lot of mats, but I am getting used to the new look and will try to keep up with the mats better so she can be longer in the Fall/Winter.


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

Deacon Blues said:


> Hear is my post from about 14 months ago: Learn from my rookie grooming nightmare.
> 
> .


Thanks forl link advice


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

I use Ice on Ice and Silk Spirits from Chris Christensen on Savannah. I've been told he hair is cottony. She mats very little, except her feet which she doesn't like brushed. I love my wooden pin brush (her favorite too).


----------

